# Birthday cupcakes need help



## Sher85 (Apr 1, 2009)

I am making cup cakes for easter and I want to make te cup cakes look like bunny faces Have ideals about what to use to make the faces with thank you


----------



## Lynan (Apr 1, 2009)

My mother used to make butterfly cakes by slicing the top off cupcakes and then cutting that slice in 1/2 lengthways. She then put the two pieces back onto the iced cupcake in a kind of V to look like wings. You could use a similar method and use as bunny ears?  Then just pipe on  whiskers, eyes etc in a different colour. Dont forget a bucktooth smile!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 1, 2009)

Fruit roll ups cut for ears and string licorice for whiskers and gum drops for nose and piped icing for eyes.


----------

